
Show HN: 10,000+ places to work from near you - pieterhg
http://placestowork.co/?ref=hn
======
flashm
This is interesting for me.

Assume you're scraping those other sites (coworker etc) for their space data,
and making it searchable in your app.

Have you had any issues with copyright etc? I have a venue finding website and
have been toying with the idea of scraping some competitors for data

